# Any experience with the Cannondale Scarlet?



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Any ladies with experience on the Cannondale Scarlet? I can't seem to find much of anything in the way of reviews. I understand it's the sister bike to the Jekyll, but with lower standover and shorter top tube. Thanks in advance for any help :thumbsup:


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

Bumping this thread as I can't find a single review on it. Looks promising too. Wife & I are headed to Bangkok in a month and we're hoping the Cannondale shop there stocks it.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nothing? I'm surprised. It seems like if Cannondale didn't sell any, they'd stop making them. Has anyone considered them before? If yes, what made you decide to go with something else?


----------

